# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό Samsung] SH12VA1 νεκρό

## brasidas12

χθες πγα να αναψω το κλιματιστικο και δεν εκανε τιποτα. το κοντρολ είναι οκ. ειχα να το αναψω κανα 2 βδομάδες. χθες πριν προσπαθήσω να το αναψω μαγειρευε η γυναικα κ μπήκαν υδρατμοι στο λαμπακι του απορροφητήρα και έριψε περιπου 3 φορες το ρελε. προφανώς κατι εγινε στο κλιματιστικο αλλα τι; οι ασφαλεια που εχει στην πλακετα είναι οκ. μαυριλες και φουσκωμένο πυκνωτή δεν βλεπω. καμια ιδεα;;

----------


## chipakos-original

> χθες πγα να αναψω το κλιματιστικο και δεν εκανε τιποτα. το κοντρολ είναι οκ. ειχα να το αναψω κανα 2 βδομάδες. χθες πριν προσπαθήσω να το αναψω μαγειρευε η γυναικα κ μπήκαν υδρατμοι στο λαμπακι του απορροφητήρα και έριψε περιπου 3 φορες το ρελε. προφανώς κατι εγινε στο κλιματιστικο αλλα τι; οι ασφαλεια που εχει στην πλακετα είναι οκ. μαυριλες και φουσκωμένο πυκνωτή δεν βλεπω. καμια ιδεα;;


Την ασφάλεια την είδες καλά??Μήπως το κλιματιστικό έχει δική του ασφάλεια και είναι πεσμένη??

----------


## lord9999

Μέτρα αν σου φέρνει ρεύμα στο κλιματιστικο και στο μέσα και στο εξω με το μάτι δε μπορείς να καταλάβεις και πολλά πράγματα. Θα σου έλεγα να κάνεις ένα καλό reset αλλά προφανώς για να είδες την πλακετα λογικά το κατέβασες το ρεύμα. Προσοχή πολύ στις μετρήσεις που θα κάνεις στο ρεύμα  αν δεν είσαι έμπειρος φώναξε έναν ψυκτικο.

----------


## staycool

Καλησπερα,
Το service manual υπαρχει στην διευθηνση:
http://www.valinta.lt/ka/Samsung/Kon...unted%20TM.pdf 
Οποτε αναλογα με τα Αγγλικα σου και την ικανοτητα σου στη διαγνωση ηλεκτρονικων βλαβων θα βγαλεις πιστευω ακρη! 
Το βασικο ειναι να δεις τι μυνημα λαθους σου δινει μεσω των led της εσωτερικης μοναδος, αν δεν αναβει τιποτα τοτε μαλλον ειναι συνηθως μια απλη βλαβη στην τροφοδοσια της πλακετας στην εσωτερικη μοναδα.
Για οτιδηποτε αλλο εδω ειμαστε.

----------

brasidas12 (30-01-15)

----------


## brasidas12

Ρεύμα φέρνει κ στο μεσα κ στο εξω. Το κλιματιστικό ειναι νεκρό δεν κάνει τίποτα. Τωρα στην εξωτερική εχει πλακέτα κ 3 λεντακια για διάγνωση βλαβών. Εμένα δεν αναβει κανενα.αν διαβάσετε εκει που λεει τις βλαβες με τα 3 χ που σημαίνει κανένα λεντ αναμένω γράφει trouble of the control power of the outdoor. 
Τι στην ευχή επαθε; και λογικά το έπαθε οταν έπεφτε ο ρελες. Και ηταν εκτός λειτουργίας. Ειναι πιθανόν να γίνει ζημιά με σβηστό το κλιματιστικό;

----------


## brasidas12

Στο εσωτερικό εχει αυτον τον πυκνωτή. Τι ακριβως κάνει αυτός; παίζει να ειναι απο εκει το πρόβλημα;

----------


## lord9999

Ο πυκνωτης που είναι στη δεύτερη φοτο είναι ο εκκίνησης του εσωτερικού ανεμιστήρα. Το πρόβλημα σου κατά 90% είναι στην πλακετα της εξωτερικής μονάδας δες εκεί για καμιά μαυρίλα η κανένα φουσκομενο πυκνωτη

----------


## brasidas12

Κοίταξα κ την εξωτερική αλλα δεν φαίνεται κατι. Θα παω να πάρω μια ασφάλεια να αλλάξω μπας και και βλέπουμε. Η εξωτερική πλακέτα δίνει ρευμα στην εσωτερική;

----------


## UV.

Μύρωνα με τόσες προβληματικές συσκευές να σε περιτριγυρίζουν θα έλεγα ότι είσαι σε εργαστήριο ανακύκλωσης συσκευών  :Lol:  ναι;
σύμφωνα με το μάνιουαλ η εσωτερική πλακέτα έχει δυο ασφάλειες F701 και F702 δες αυτές

----------

brasidas12 (30-01-15)

----------


## brasidas12

Χαχα ασε αυτο που ζω δεν υπαρχει. Φτιαχνω το ενα χαλαει το αλλο. Αυριο θα το κοιταξω κ ελπιζω να ειναι κατι τοσο απλο...

----------


## UV.

τουλάχιστον σου έμεινε το χιούμορ Μπράβο
μακάρι να είναι μόνο η ασφάλεια γιατί διαφορετικά η επισκευή θα θέλει κολλητήρι εξαρτήματα κλπ

----------


## brasidas12

Τα εργαλεια και τα εξαρτήματα ειναι το λιγότερο. Το χειρότερο είναι ο μάστορας κ το πόσο θα ζητήσει για να το φτιάξει αν δεν μπορέσω να κανω κατι εγω  :frown:

----------


## UV.

λέω μακάρι να είναι μόνο η ασφάλεια και να το φτιάξεις εύκολα
γιατί μετά την ασφάλεια το τροφοδοτικό της είναι switching
αλλά μην προτρέχουμε σαν το ανέκδοτο με τον γρύλο (και αν αυτό! κλπ)

----------


## kostasv

Δοκιμασε να το ανοίξεις από το μπουτον auto χωρις τηλεκοντρόλ μηπως..

----------


## brasidas12

Τίποτα κ απο εκεί. Νεκρό. Απλα η απορία μου ειναι οτι μπορεί να χαλάσει ενώ ειναι εκτος λειτουργίας μεν στην μπριζα δε;

----------


## brasidas12

Οταν λες οτι το τροφοδοτικο ειναι switching τι εννοείς; αφου μας συμβαινουν ολα τα στραβα κ τα ανάποδα τουλαχιστον να μαθενουμε κ τιποτα

----------


## brasidas12

ΕΥΡΗΚΑ.......μετα την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του φίλου UV που μου είπε οτι έχει 2ασφαλειες, (εγω ο στραβουλιακας έβλεπα μονο την μία),και τον φίλο steycool που μου έστειλε το service manual ανακάλυψα τον υπαίτιο του προβλήματος------>

Τωρα το ζητούμενο. Ξερουμε κανα μαγαζί Αθήνα η καλύτερα περιστέρι-πετρουπολη να παω να την παρω;;;;

----------


## nyannaco

Στο Περιστέρι έχει αρκετά! Με τυχαία σειρά,

http://www.stavrianos-dw.gr/
http://venieris.com/
http://www.markidis.gr/
http://www.katoumas.gr/

----------

brasidas12 (30-01-15)

----------


## brasidas12

Αφαίρεσα την ασφάλεια κ βουρ να πάρουμε την καινούργια

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Επισκευή υψηλού επιπέδου , μου αρέσει που δουλεύεις με το γάντι . Όπως στα συνεργεία αυτοκινήτων που σου βάζουν στο κάθισμα μια ζελατίνα για να μην λερώσει ..
Μια απορία όμως παραμένει ... γιατί ενώ έπεσε το ρελέ (υποτίθεται αυτό πέφτει με ένταση 30 mA και όσον αφορά τον απορροφητήρα ) και να χαλάσει αυτή του 1 Α και μάλιστα σε συσκευή που δεν δουλεύει?)

----------


## brasidas12

το γαντι το εβαλα γιατι προχθες παλι κατι κολλαγα με το κολλητήρι και ξεχαστικα και το επιασα και εκανα βαβα :p

 τωρα για το άλλο ερωτημα σου και εγω την ιδια απορία εχω  :Confused1:

----------


## nyannaco

Το ρελέ έχει άλλο ρόλο, και διαφορετική λειτουργία από τη  ασφάλεια. Το ρελέ ανιχνεύει, και ενεργοποιείται από, διαρροή προς τη γη - στην πραγματικήτητα αυτό που ανιχνεύει είναι διαφορετική ένταση στους αγωγούς φάσης και γείωσης (εξ'ού και η επίσημη ονομασία του, Διακόπτης Διαφορικής Εντασης - ΔΔΕ). Η ασφάλεια, από την άλλη, ενεργοποιείται (πέφτει ή καίγεται, ανάλογα με τον τύπο) από υπερβολική ένταση ρεύματος. 
Εαν υπάρχει διαρροή (πάνω από 30mA διαφορά στην ένταση μεταξύ φάσης και ουδετέρου), θα πέσει το ρελέ, ενώ η σφάλεια δεν έχει λόγο να ενοχληθεί εφόσον το ρεύμα παραμένει εντός ορίων. 
Εάν υπάρχει βραχυχύκλωμα, το οποίο ανεβάζει πολύ την τιμή της έντασης, θα καεί/πέσει η ασφάλεια, χωρίς να ενοχληθεί το ρελέ, εφόσον δεν υπάρχει και διαρροή ταυτόχρονα. 
Εάν καεί κάποιο εξάρτημα και δημιουργήσει ταυτόχρονα και βραχυκύκλωμα και διαρροή προς τη γη, τότε μόνο θα πέσουν και τα δύο, και πάλι με την προϋπόθεση ότι και τα δύο γεγονότα θα συμβούν μέσα στα λίγα milliseconds που χρειάζονται το ρελέ και η ασφάλεια για να "κόψουν".

----------


## FILMAN

> γιατί ενώ έπεσε το ρελέ (υποτίθεται αυτό πέφτει με ένταση 30 mA και όσον αφορά τον απορροφητήρα ) και να χαλάσει αυτή του 1 Α και μάλιστα σε συσκευή που δεν δουλεύει?)


Δεν έχει σχέση. Αν μετά την ασφάλεια υπάρχει βαρίστορ τότε με υπέρταση η ασφάλεια μπορεί να καεί. Ή, μπορεί να καεί από inrush current τη στιγμή της σύνδεσης της συσκευής στην τάση δικτύου (ή κατά την επαναφορά της τροφοδοσίας) ειδικά αν είναι στα τελευταία της. Το ότι το κλιματιστικό δεν δούλευε δεν λέει κάτι, άλλωστε δεν μπορεί να τραβάει μόνο 1Α. Άρα αυτή η ασφάλεια ασφαλίζει μόνο το τροφοδοτικό της πλακέτας το οποίο δουλεύει συνέχεια είτε δουλεύει το κλιματιστικό είτε όχι, για να μπορείς να το ανάψεις μέσω του τηλεχειριστηρίου. Για να το πούμε αλλιώς, αν ένα αυτοκίνητο δεν κινείται στο δρόμο δεν σημαίνει ότι η μηχανή του είναι και σβηστή.

----------


## brasidas12

λεω και εγω.τι ετσι απλα αλλαξα την ασφαλεια και όλα λειτουργουν αψογα; λοιπον,όπως ειπα την αλλαξα την ριμαδα το μεσημερακι,το εβαλα μπρος και όλα μια χαρα.ψυξη-θερμανση κλπ. παω για ένα καφεδακι το απόγευμα να γιορτασω την επισκευή και με το που γυριζω πριν από λιγο μου λεει η γυναικα ότι πριν λιγα λεπτα ακουσα ένα τσαφ από την μερια του κλιματιστικου. παω να το ανοιξω και μαντεψτε;;;πολύ σωστα,ΝΕΚΡΟ. το λυνω ξανα και αυτή την φορα αγνοείτε η τυχη ενός πυκνωτή λιγο πιο διπλα από την ασφαλεια. τι μπορει να πηγε στραβα;; το πυκνωτή που δεν τον εχω βρει ως τωρα που θα μαθω τα χαρακτηριστικα για να παρω αλλον;στο service manual δεν βρίσκω κατι  :Sad:

----------


## brasidas12

Μολις βρηκα που ειχε κρυφτει ο πυκνωτης. Παραμενει ομως το ερωτημα γιατι?

----------


## Papas00zas

Την γήρανση εξαρτημάτων ή εστω αστοχία υλικού τη σκέφτηκες;

----------


## FILMAN

Μια φωτο; Τί χαρακτηριστικά έχει ο πυκνωτής που έσκασε;

----------


## brasidas12

Αυτος ειναι ο πυκνωτής κ μολις γυρισα απο κεντρο.κανενα μαγαζι δεν τον εχει. γυρισα καπου στα 10 κ δεν υπάρχει. Ξέρετε κανενα εσεις που μπορεί να το εχει η να ψαξω στο ebay;

----------


## FILMAN

Στον Φανό πήγες; Τέτοιο πυκνωτή μπορείς να βγάλεις από καμιά πεταμένη λάμπα οικονομίας σχετικά μεγάλης ισχύος (καμιά 40ριά W) αλλά θα είναι αμφιβόλου ποιότητος. Αν δεν βρεις, μπορείς να βάλεις έναν 10μF στα 450V. Άλλαξε πάλι την ασφάλεια (θα έχει ξανακαεί φαντάζομαι) και έλεγξε και την γέφυρα ανόρθωσης για βραχυκυκλωμένες διόδους. Αφού τα κάνεις αυτά, προετοιμάσου να απολαύσεις για αρκετό καιρό ζεστό αέρα.

----------


## brasidas12

Κ στον Φανο πηγα κ σε πολλούς άλλους αλλα τίποτε. Ασφάλεια πηρα γιατι την εκαψε παλι. Γέφυρα εννοείς αυτο στην φώτο; με πολυμετρο μπορώ να το τσεκάρω; βρηκα στο ebay τον ιδιο πυκνωτή αλλα ειναι 105 βαθμούς Κελσίου ενω αυτος που ειχε πανω ηταν 85. Θα εχει θεμα;

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι, η γέφυρα είναι αυτό το εξάρτημα με τα 4 πόδια που δείχνεις με το δάχτυλό σου. Ο πυκνωτής που σου έσκασε είναι ο C101 ακριβώς από πάνω, έτσι δεν είναι; Αν ο πυκνωτής που βάλεις είναι 105 βαθμών αντί για 85 είναι καλύτερο και όχι χειρότερο. Σου ξαναλέω ότι αν θέλεις μπορείς να βάλεις 10μF εκτός αν δεν χωράει (θα είναι πιο μεγάλος από τον 6.8μF).
Τη γέφυρα μπορείς να την ελέγξεις με το πολύμετρο σαν να επρόκειτο για 4 διόδους. Οι δυο δίοδοι έχουν κοινές τις καθόδους τους ενωμένες στο + και τις ανόδους τους τη μια στο ένα ~ και την άλλη στο άλλο ~, ενώ οι άλλες δυο έχουν κοινές τις ανόδους τους ενωμένες στο - και τις καθόδους τους τη μια στο ένα ~ και την άλλη στο άλλο ~. Εναλλακτικά, μπορείς να την ελέγξεις με πολύμετρο στην κλίμακα διόδων βάζοντας το θετικό (κόκκινο) καλώδιο στο - της γέφυρας και το αρνητικό (μαύρο) καλώδιο στο + της γέφυρας. Αν διαβάσεις μια τάση της τάξης των 1000mV η γέφυρα είναι καλή, ενώ αν διαβάσεις μια τάση της τάξης των 600mV ή παρακάτω η γέφυρα περιέχει βραχυκυκλωμένες διόδους και θέλει αντικατάσταση.

----------

brasidas12 (02-02-15)

----------


## brasidas12

σε ευχαριστω πολυ.θα το τσεκαρω και αυτό και βλέπουμε.το θεμα μου είναι να μπορεσω να βρω τους πυκνωτες από εδώ αλλιως ebay κ ας περιμενω κ λιγο.

----------


## FILMAN

Σου ξαναλέω πάλι ότι μπορείς να βάλεις 10μF που θα τον βρεις παντού. Επίσης προσοχή στην πολικότητα κατά την τοποθέτηση, το ίδιο και για την γέφυρα (αν θέλει αλλαγή τελικά).

----------


## UV.

> Απλα η απορία μου ειναι οτι μπορεί να χαλάσει ενώ ειναι εκτος λειτουργίας μεν στην μπριζα δε;


είναι έτσι ακριβώς όπως το λες
το τροφοδοτικό αυτό είναι όλα τα εξαρτήμα που έχω στο κίτρινο πλαίσιο
και λειτουργεί 24 ώρες το 24ωρο
χρεισιμοποιεί όλα αυτά τα εξαρτήματα αντί για μετασχηματιστή που έχουν τα απλά τροφοδοτικά
γι αυτό σου είπα σπάνια καίγεται η ασφάλεια και φταίει μόνο αυτή

1. μέτρα την γέφυρα όπως μετράς τις διόδους Χ 4 (δες το σχήμα στην φωτο που σου έχω)

2. μέτρα και το εξάρτημα στα πινς που σου έχω με ερωτηματικό μήπως έχει βραχυκυκλώσει (κανονικά δεν πρέπει να επιρεάστικε)

3. αντικτέστησε *και* τον δίπλα ηλεκτρολυτικό που είναι ίδιος και προφανώς είναι συνδεμένος παράλληλα με αυτόν του έσκασε C101 & C102

4. υπάρχει και το τηλέφωνο που μπορείς να πέρνεις και να ρωτάς αν έχουν τον πυκνωτή και πόσο κάνει  :Unsure: 
πολύ καλός και φθηνός είναι ο Τριδήμας

----------

brasidas12 (02-02-15)

----------


## brasidas12

Για άλλη μια φορά άψογος. Που να φανταστώ οτι ειναι τοσο δύσκολο να βρεις εναν πυκνωτή.  Αυριο πρωί αρχίζω τηλέφωνα κ ελπίζω να τους βρω

----------


## brasidas12

σημερα εκατσα κ αλλαξα τους πυκνωτες κ την ασφαλεια. κουμπωσα την πλακετα πανω κ με το που βαζω το κλιματιστικο στην  πριζα.....τσαφ και καίγονται οι ασφαλειες. είναι σιγουρο πως οι πυκνωτες που είναι 10μf,(αντι 6.8μf που είναι από την μανα του) κανουν ή είναι αλλου τωρα το πρόβλημα;

----------


## FILMAN

Την γέφυρα την κοίταξες;

----------


## brasidas12

Πιστεύω πως ειναι οκ. Μαλλον πως θα την παω σε κανέναν ηλεκτρονικό πριν την διαλύσω τελείως. Απογοήτευση πάντως γιατι πίστευα πως ολα θα πανε καλα.

----------


## FILMAN

Μέτρησες τη γέφυρα με πολύμετρο ή βασίστηκες στο αν έχει εμφανή σημάδια καταστροφής (ράγισμα, κ.λ.π);

----------


## brasidas12

Καταρχάς εχω αυτο το πολυ απλο πολυμετρο. Για να μην λεω και πατάτες μπορείς να μου πεις που πρεπει να το ρυθμίσω και πως να μετρήσω την γέφυρα;

----------


## FILMAN

Καταρχήν θα αποσυνδέσεις το κλιματιστικό από το ρεύμα. Με ένα μονωμένο κατσαβιδάκι ή άλλο σχετικό τρόπο θα βραχυκυκλώσεις στιγμιαία τα άκρα + και - της γέφυρας (ενδέχεται να δεις έναν σπινθήρα αν και δεν το βλέπω πολύ πιθανό). Θα πάρεις το πολύμετρο, θα το ρυθμίσεις εκεί που σου έχω το πράσινο κυκλάκι, και θα συνδέσεις το κόκκινο καλώδιό του στο - της γέφυρας και το μαύρο στο + της γέφυρας. Αν σου δείξει ένδειξη κάτω από 600mV περίπου, η γέφυρα πολύ πιθανόν έχει πρόβλημα. Την ξεκολλάς από την πλακέτα και την ξαναμετράς με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Αν εξακολουθεί να σου δείχνει από 600mV και κάτω, έχει μέσα τουλάχιστον μια βραχυκυκλωμένη δίοδο και θέλει αλλαγή.

----------


## brasidas12

Εντάξει καλα την μετραγα. Λοιπόν μου βγάζει 470. Να την ξεκολλήσω και να την μετρήσω παλι; αρα αφού ειναι κατω απο 600 ειναι off ; απο εκει λες να ειναι το πρόβλημα και μου εκαψε τις ασφάλειες; μετα ειδα πως εκαψε και ο ενας πυκνωτής.

----------


## UV.

Μύρωνα είναι δύσκολο να επισκευαστεί ένα switchig supply χωρίς τουλάχιστον να είσαι σίγουρος πως μετράμε δίοδο και γέφυρα

αν και το κομμάτι που έχει χαλάσει φαίνεται να είναι εύκολο (αν και έχει SMD γέφυρα που προσθέτει μια δυσκολία)
το ότι ζεστάθηκαν οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί μαρτυρά ότι η γέφυρα είναι προβληματική

θα πρέπει με το κόκκινο στις καθόδους να μην αλλάζει η έδειξη στο πολύμετρο σου

δηλ όταν τα φτιάξεις όλα αυτά πρέπει να ελέγξεις *και το 2. στο #34* που σου είχα πει
πρέπει να είναι *όλα σωστά* πριν πάρει ρεύμα
διαφορετικά κάπνα και εκτυφλωτικές λάμψεις!

----------


## brasidas12

επειδή μου την εχει δωσει και φημίζομαι για την ξεροκεφαλιά μου θελω να κατσω να το φτιαξω. ξεκόλλησα την γεφυρα ανόρθωσης και αυριο θα παω να την αγορασω.δεν θα με τρελανει αυτό εμενα. η θα το φτιαξω η θα το πεταξω στα σκουπίδια. ΤΕΛΟΣ  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## FILMAN

> Εντάξει καλα την μετραγα. Λοιπόν μου βγάζει 470.


Αν σου βγάζει το ίδιο ελέγχοντας τη γέφυρα εκτός κυκλώματος τότε έχει μέσα τουλάχιστον μια βραχυκυκλωμένη δίοδο.

Αν είναι έτσι πέτα τους πυκνωτές που έβαλες και ξαναβάλε καινούριους, εννοείται και καινούρια ασφάλεια

Πριν την επόμενη δοκιμή βάλε σε σειρά με την παροχή μια λάμπα πυρακτώσεως 230V γύρω στα 60W δια παν ενδεχόμενο

----------


## brasidas12

Οταν την εβγαλα μου έδειξε 480. Τωρα παω να πάρω τα ανταλλακτικά κ το μεσημέρι η εγχείρηση

----------


## FILMAN

> Οταν την εβγαλα μου έδειξε 480.


Τότε είναι σίγουρα καμμένη, αν ήταν καλή θα σου έδειχνε τα διπλά

Δες και τα άλλα που σου γράφω στο #45

Ελπίζω μετά από όλα αυτά το ολοκληρωμένο του τροφοδοτικού να είναι ακόμα εντάξει

----------


## brasidas12

καλημέρα στην παρεα. λοιπον τωρα αλλαξα ξανα τους πυκνωτες,ασφαλεια και την γεφυρα. πριν βαλω την γεφυρα πανω όταν την μετρησα στο - και + μου εδωσε μια τιμη καπου στα 1300. όταν την εβαλα πανω μου βγαζει 526,(χωρις να εχω βαλει την πλακετα πανω στο κλιματιστικο και στο ρευμα). είναι φισιολογικες αυτές οι τιμες; την λαμπα που ειπε ο φιλος FILMAN που ακριβως να την συνδεσω για να κανω το τεστ; ευχαριστω

----------


## FILMAN

Μπορεί και να είναι φυσιολογικές, τη λάμπα θα την συνδέσεις σε σειρά με την παροχή του ρεύματος στο μηχάνημα.

----------


## brasidas12

3η μερα και ολα καλά. Το δουλεύω χωρις κανένα πρόβλημα μην το ματιάσω.

----------


## UV.

Μπράβο Μύρωνα

----------


## brasidas12

Ευχαριστώ πολυ ολους σας.χωρις την βοήθεια σας δεν θα τα κατάφερνα μιας και ασχολήθηκα πρωτη φορα με επισκευή πλακετας.

----------


## FILMAN

Άντε, καλοδούλευτο!

----------

